# Lockanrufe: Täter missbrauchen jetzt 0900-Nummern



## sascha (27 Februar 2006)

*Lockanrufe: Täter missbrauchen jetzt 0900-Nummern*

Es war wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit: Nachdem dubiose Firmen in der Vergangenheit vor allem 0190 und 0137-Nummern für so genannte Lockanrufe missbrauchten, werden jetzt immer häufiger auch 0900-Nummern verwendet, um arglose Verbraucher mit Gewinnversprechen abzuzocken. Dieses Wochenende war es die Nummer 09005-103517, mit der Verbraucher zu teuren Anrufen bewegt werden sollten.

Die Masche ist im Prinzip die gleiche, die seit Jahr und Tag eingesetzt wird, um auf die Schnelle über teure Nummern Geld zu machen. Die Täter rufen computergesteuert Verbraucher an und teilen per Bandansage mit, dass man „garantiert“ einen Sach- oder Geldpreis von 1500 oder 3000 Euro gewonnen habe. Um diesen abzurufen, müsse man lediglich die genannte Nummer anrufen. Wer darauf hereinfällt und anruft, wird minutenlang durch leere Erklärungen und Behauptungen in der Leitung gehalten und soll einige Fragen beantworten – während bei den Tätern die Kasse klingelt. Einziger Gewinner bei dem Spiel sind natürlich diejenigen, die die teure Nummer geschaltet haben. Der abgezockte Verbraucher guckt dagegen in die Röhre.

In den vergangenen Wochen wurde für diese Form der Gewinnanrufe laut Betroffenen vor allem die Nummer 09005-556011 missbraucht. Dieses Wochenende beschwerten sich Verbraucher vor allem über Anrufe, bei denen die Nummer 09005103517 beworben wurde. Unser Testanruf bestätigte, dass es sich dabei um die gleiche Masche handelt. Nach der Preisansage – der Anruf wird mit 1,99 Euro/Minute abgerechnet – wird dem Anrufer per Bandansage mitgeteilt, dass er unter eintausend vorab ausgewählten Gewinnern sei und die Chance auf einen Sachpreis im Wert von 1500 oder einen Barpreis von 3000 Euro habe. Dann beginnt das bekannte Spiel mit den Fragen – während der Gebührenzähler rauscht.

Bei der Bundesnetzagentur ist die 0900-Nummer auf eine Firma namens „Service Sud di Cariotti Alessionull“ im italienischen Catanzaro registriert. Ein deutscher Ansprechpartner ist in der Datenbank der Behörde nicht genannt – was es Verbrauchern umso schwerer macht, gegen den Missbrauch vorzugehen. Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang ist, dass das italienische Unternehmen ein klassischer Wiederholungstäter ist. Bereits im Dezember war die Firma mit Gewinnanrufen über 0137 und 0190-Nummern aufgefallen. Dass sie ihr dubioses Treiben trotzdem - offensichtlich ungehindert - fortsetzen kann, spricht Bände.

Neben den 0900-Nummern werden weiterhin auch die 0137-Nummern für Lockanrufe und irreführende Gewinnversprechen missbraucht. In beiden Fällen sollten Betroffene sich umgehend an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden und die Missbrauchsfälle melden. Dies ist telefonisch, schriftlich oder auch per Mail an [email protected] möglich. Die Bundesnetzagentur kann die missbrauchten Nummern sperren und vor allem ein rückwirkendes Inkasso- und Rechnungslegungsverbot anordnen – was sie auch in den vorliegenden Fällen dringend tun sollte, um finanziellen Schaden von Verbrauchern abzuwenden. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=332

cu,

Sascha


----------

